# Bikehosenkauf / MTB



## Fotocase (29. Mai 2010)

Moin...
ich bin die freundin von fotocase und fahre seit kurzem auch ein MTB. die ersten touren haben doch etwas schmerzen im "allerwertesten" hinterlassen und ich habe überlegt mir eine gepolsterte hose zuzulegen...! nun hab ich nicht die sportlichste figur (das soll ja durchs radfahren geändert werden ) und musste feststellen, dass die modeindustrie auch bei radklamotten keinen halt vorm schlankheitswahn macht. hat jemand einen tipp..vielleicht einen besonderen anbieter, der auch für "stärkere" frauen radsportmode herstellt? achja...probegtragene hosen, sahen meist eher nach 60 aufwärts aus..und nicht nach 25 lebensjahren.

vielen dank für tipps..


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Mai 2010)

hm, das hat eigentlich eher weniger was mit Modeindustrie zu tun. Wenns eng anliegt, kannst Du damit nicht hängen bleiben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (29. Mai 2010)

Männermodell


----------



## Female (29. Mai 2010)

Castelli fertigt auch grössere Grössen.
Qualität ist allerdings schwankend, das Design Geschmackssache - italienisch halt.


----------



## Fotocase (30. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Tip.
Es geht ja nicht um eine größe die es nicht gibt nur irgent wie gibt es kaum was in größe 44 die auch noch gut geschnitten ist.


----------



## schnuess (30. Mai 2010)

Huhu!


Versuchs mal mit Löffler!
Hosen gibts da in großen Größen ( aber auch von Adidas und Nalini), aber insbesondere Trikots gibts bei Löffler auch in etwas größeren Formaten
Bin ja selber kein Leichtgewicht....



LG

schnuess


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Mai 2010)

Suchst du ne Short oder eine Lycra? Gr. 44 sollte doch nirgends ein Problem sein, so exotisch ist das ja auch wieder nicht. Von Protective gibt´s auch weit geschnittene Shorts.


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Mai 2010)

Also, was mir noch einfällt, und was ich selbst manchmal gerne mache, wenn ich radfahre und gesellschaftsfähig ausschauen will:

Ich habe eine Radunterhose, die ich zum Beispiel dann unter eine Cargohose anziehe die ich dann auf 3/4 hochkrempele oder eine etwas weiter geschnittene Cargoshorts.


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Mai 2010)

sowas

http://www.amazon.de/Trigema-Rad-Un...r_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1275223840&sr=8-5

da kannst du dann drüber ziehen was du willst.


----------



## Fotocase (30. Mai 2010)

Perfekt danke.
So werden wir das machen.


----------



## nikl69 (30. Mai 2010)

Vaude hat einige Bike Shorts, sehen gute aus (m.M) haben ne gute Qualität und die Größen gehen bis 46,48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Mai 2010)

Bei Stadler gibt es größere Größen - ich fahre zum Beispiel fast nur Männermodelle, weil mir sonst die Hosenbeine zu kurz sind.


----------

